# Glenn Gould's best interview



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys I'm searching for GG's interview and especially for those that talk about modern music.

Thanks!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

This isn't really an interview but it's terrific stuff if your into Gould and long (which I'm always a fan of).






Then here's the beginning of a pretty great radio interview... it's only the first part of nine but if your interested enough I'm sure you'll figure the rest out:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You want the CBC series of broadcasts. There is a DVD box set of them. You can probably find them at Netflix or the library. He discusses a lot of his theories on various types of music and performance. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

He was quite the fan of Hindemith... so am I.


----------

